# iPod Touch keeps crashing and restarting



## roosta (May 21, 2007)

I have a third gen iPod touch, 32 Gig and just recently got the 4.0.2 OS that lets me multitask and all that good stuff BUT, it seems that almost every time that i hit the home button to get out of an app or I switch between one app and another, my ipod freezes for a second, then restarts, or sometimes the entire ipod just freezes until the battery completely dies and I have to plug it in to see what the hell happened. I searched the entirety of google for a few days now and havent found any solution that has helped. I've re-synced my ipod, completely restored my ipod and nothing, Im still having this problem...Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## qwertasdf (Jan 26, 2011)

mine 2nd gen does the same thing... i havent fixed it yet but im gonna try updating the software and if that doesnt work maybe delete some stuff


----------

